# Hallo ....



## PAL (26 Okt. 2010)

..... an alle Mitglieder des Forums.

Ich war schon vor einigen Jahren sehr an Caps und Coll's interessiert. Habe dann meine Interessen auf ein völlig anderes Gebiet konzentriert und beginne nun, mich wieder an die "alte Liebe" zu erinnern. 
Und hier findet man ja tolle Exemplare.


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*Da wünsch ich Dir viel spass bei uns  und 

 auf dem schönsten Board der Welt  Gruss Gollum*


----------



## astrosfan (27 Okt. 2010)

"Alte Liebe" soll ja nicht rosten 
Herzlich willkommen an Board und viel Spaß hier :thumbup:


----------



## Q (27 Okt. 2010)

na dann *viel Spass** an Board* und *herzlich Willkomen*!


----------



## General (27 Okt. 2010)

Pal und weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Katzun (27 Okt. 2010)

herzlich willkommen auch von mir


----------



## Stefan102 (27 Okt. 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier


----------



## Crash (27 Okt. 2010)

PAL und ich hoffe du findest hier ne Menge Caps etc.


----------



## PAL (27 Okt. 2010)

Danke für euer nettes und freundliches Willkommen !


----------

